# Hymer C546 fridge not working



## hsscrm (May 24, 2012)

Thankfully this did not happen until the last day of our three weeks in France!

Freezer working OK but not the fridge.

Assumed maybe fridge element (but freezer element okay) but since learned it's just one element for both.

Any ideas?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Tell us the make and model of your fridge and someone may be able to help.

I am assuming it's not a Hymer fridge as the thread title suggests. I don't think Hymer make fridges, Alan.


----------

